# New cabinet's... sorta



## anatase (May 9, 2005)

My kitchen is a G-Shape (well depending on the font  ) - this weekend i removed the  large L shaped portion and dismanntled to put each in a straight line. This turned out to open up the floor plan immensly and I have the same amount of counterspace. However the face styles of the two cabinets now side by side are slightly different (custom built in 1992 by a local company). So what I want to do is take them further apart and reface them... problem is the don't exactly match the wall lenght and I would like 1 more for around the corner (obviously not enough old cabinet to go around now)

The base portion is just melamine cabinetry - seems simple. The face is oak trim and oak doors. The top... is going to go so that does not matter.

What is stopping me from going to my local hardware store and buying a similar dimmension melamine cabinets and re-use the oak  and buy some more oak/stain etc to come close to matching and go that route?

Or is it possible they just 'used' malamine in their construction and not pre-made... so my dimensions are going to be way off?


----------

